# [CFLAGS] Intel Atom

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Sur la thématique des petites bécanes/serveurs/routeurs à base d'Atom, me voilà à la veille du transfert/recompile sur l'archi cible (après avoir viré les cflags propre à la vieille machine et un emerge -e world plus tard  :Smile: ).

Donc, d'un côté le wiki gentoo et ses infos étranges (quoi, profile amd64??), et de l'autre un type qui a benché avec scibench.

Du coup, moi je penche sérieusement pour le -mtune=native -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -O2, le tout en 32bits avec gcc 4.3.

Et vous?

--

edit: ya toujours ce post d'intéressant.

----------

## xaviermiller

"-mtune=native" suffit pour TOUS les processeurs, sans se casser la tête  :Wink: 

mélanger "native" et "flags CPU" n'est pas logique...

----------

## boozo

'alute

n'ai pas mes bookmarks sous la main pour vérifier mais il y a une entrée "atom" qui est introduite à partir de gcc-4.4.x je crois (à prendre à la légère je cite la version de mémoire)

En attendant je tourne très bien avec -Os -march=pentium4-m -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe et suis pas près de bouger de là avant 2010

(because j'ai eu des soucis avec -mtune et le "native" y'a plus aucun risque que j'y touche - le calvaire avec distcc m'a calmé   :Laughing:  )

----------

## guilc

Dans le genre je me rpends pas la tête, sur mon Atom, j'ai que du classique : "-march=native -O2 -mtune=native -pipe"

Je considère que gcc sait mieux que moi quelles options activer pour le type de CPU  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

c'est pas con guilc

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Dans le genre je me rpends pas la tête, sur mon Atom, j'ai que du classique : "-march=native -O2 -mtune=native -pipe"
> 
> Je considère que gcc sait mieux que moi quelles options activer pour le type de CPU 

 

Ok, j'ai saisi l'esprit  :Smile: 

A quoi sert le -mtune si le -march est spécifié et identique (a priori)?

----------

## guilc

Heu, à rien  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Moreover, specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mtune=cpu-type. 

 

----------

## Leander256

Il me semble qu'à une certaine époque certains ebuilds filtraient -march mais pas -mcpu/-mtune, du coup on conservait quand même une optimisation pour le paquet en spécifiant les deux. Mais je ne me rappelle pas quels paquets faisaient ça.

----------

